# Looking for decent ESL schools



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello,

Do you know (and could you let me know pls) any good ESL schools in Dubai? or/ and (as well) private rates?

I would really appreciate. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Canuck,

There is a sticky on the top of this forum titled "Schools in Dubai". You should be able to find a lot of info on it. Here's the link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/42945-schools-dubai.html

Also, there have been many discussions about this topic so if you search the forum, you will be able to get some more detailed information.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you know (and could you let me know pls) any good ESL schools in Dubai? or/ and (as well) private rates?
> 
> ...


could you please tell me what age and level of english the kid is/has?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

cami said:


> could you please tell me what age and level of english the kid is/has?


Hi,

It is actually English as second language. It is for someone who is learning English and this is not for my kinds since I have none. It is for my wife. She does not speak English and her level is basic (I think ?). She will need to undergo an assessment I think.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is actually English as second language. It is for someone who is learning English and this is not for my kinds since I have none. It is for my wife. She does not speak English and her level is basic (I think ?). She will need to undergo an assessment I think.


you can bring her to the uni where i teach if you can afford the fees - for more info please pm me as i'm quite sure i can't advertise here. we have an excellent academic bridge program for adults.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

sent yua a pm!


----------

